# My 2 new Skoda's, what professional machine polisher and pads?



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

I have the joy of having 2 63 plate Skoda vRS's, one Fabia and one Octavia. I'm wanting to invest in a professional machine polisher and pads to get rid of the minor marks and scratches.

I've got Menzerna Compound and Final Finish as my choice of polishes. Any advice appreciated. Was thinking of a Rupes, or a 3M kit from Elite Car Care....... :buffer:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Loads of views............ No replies..


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Any reason why you're ruling out just a das6 pro mate?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

get yourself a flex vrg3401 or pe14-2-150 hex logic pads and scholl compounds.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

With that sort of budget you should be getting a quality machine anyway.
Im happy with a £150 dewalt, suits my needs and gets me perfect results. Not the tool after all!
Menzerna polishes, if you havent used them before, less is more with the polish, three pea sized amounts,four at most will suffice. Read dave's guides if you havent, explains menzerna well


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Top Gear Dog said:


> I have the joy of having 2 63 plate Skoda vRS's, one Fabia and one Octavia. I'm wanting to invest in a professional machine polisher and pads to get rid of the minor marks and scratches.
> 
> I've got Menzerna Compound and Final Finish as my choice of polishes. Any advice appreciated. Was thinking of a Rupes, or a 3M kit from Elite Car Care....... :buffer:


investing in a professional machine polisher won't make you a professional if you haven't used one before it just an tool for buffing, there are many brand names on the market much cheaper and still do the same thing.

And when you buff you need to know what setting to use also.

And if you don't use the right polisher pads you will make more scratches on your car or even damage your paint work all theses Compound products today all clam to be the best at what they do, if you ever watch it on "YouTube" it all looks easy but it not in first time DIY.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Look at the das6 or the flex.
Start with a DA its better suited to your needs


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Look at the das6 or the flex.
> Start with a DA its better suited to your needs


A DA in the wrong hands can do more damage


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

A da do more damage than a rotary. Naaaaaaa no way
A rotary in the wrong hands willhave you at bare metal in seconds.
A da mimics your hand.... Just faster takes minutes to burn through plus with the das over the flex if you bump the pressure up you will stall the rotation and just vibrate.
Or look at the autosmart smarttool they are basicly idiotproof my three year old nephew can use it with surprising results..( he just lacks the attention span to do more than a door ).


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> Any reason why you're ruling out just a das6 pro mate?


I'm not, I'll look into it.



suspal said:


> get yourself a flex vrg3401 or pe14-2-150 hex logic pads and scholl compounds.


Thanks, I'll look into that also



possul said:


> With that sort of budget you should be getting a quality machine anyway.
> Im happy with a £150 dewalt, suits my needs and gets me perfect results. Not the tool after all!
> Menzerna polishes, if you havent used them before, less is more with the polish, three pea sized amounts,four at most will suffice. Read dave's guides if you havent, explains menzerna well


Thank you.



Peugeot said:


> investing in a professional machine polisher won't make you a professional if you haven't used one before it just an tool for buffing, there are many brand names on the market much cheaper and still do the same thing.
> 
> And when you buff you need to know what setting to use also.
> 
> And if you don't use the right polisher pads you will make more scratches on your car or even damage your paint work all theses Compound products today all clam to be the best at what they do, if you ever watch it on "YouTube" it all looks easy but it not in first time DIY.


I understand I'm not a pro, I find that comment a little hurt full.



AllenF said:


> Look at the das6 or the flex.
> Start with a DA its better suited to your needs


Could be.. I have a Kestrel DA at the moment, I'm looking to upgrade..



AllenF said:


> A da do more damage than a rotary. Naaaaaaa no way
> A rotary in the wrong hands willhave you at bare metal in seconds.
> A da mimics your hand.... Just faster takes minutes to burn through plus with the das over the flex if you bump the pressure up you will stall the rotation and just vibrate.
> Or look at the autosmart smarttool they are basicly idiotproof my three year old nephew can use it with surprising results..( he just lacks the attention span to do more than a door ).


Again, thanks, I'll look into that too.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Peugeot View Post
> investing in a professional machine polisher won't make you a professional if you haven't used one before it just an tool for buffing, there are many brand names on the market much cheaper and still do the same thing





> I understand I'm not a pro, I find that comment a little hurt full


I apologize to you "Top Gear Dog" if I put my words in a wrong way to you *it's only a saying*.

.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Peugeot said:


> Quote:
> 
> I apologize to you "Top Gear Dog" if I put my words in a wrong way to you *it's only a saying*.
> 
> .


Apple bogie accepted :thumb:


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Apple bogie accepted :thumb:


That's good:thumb:

If you need to know about any polisher pads and a DA look here.
http://www.autogeek.net/ccs-polishing-how-to.html

Hope it helps you


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

If you already have a DA then maybe worth looking at some MF pads for harder paints.


----------



## Tiggersmith (Feb 26, 2013)

Peugeot said:


> A DA in the wrong hands can do more damage


No! it wont. A rotary is much more lethal in inexperienced hands


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> If you already have a DA then maybe worth looking at some MF pads for harder paints.


Its an option I'm not ruling out, just fancied an "upgrade" in my kit.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So do you already have a machine polisher?? Is it a DA? If so then go for something like a Flex Rotary or a Rupes Bigfoot if you can stretch that far.
If not, then get a DAS6 Pro.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Its an option I'm not ruling out, just fancied an "upgrade" in my kit.


Out of interest why are you looking to upgrade? 
Is it because you want better results?


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Tiggersmith said:


> No! it wont. A rotary is much more lethal in inexperienced hands


So is a gun


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Peugeot said:


> So is a gun


Gents, please! Back on topic. If you want a discussion on fire arms, then take it else where... I've been a fire arms officer for 13 years, so fill your boots........ :lol:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Leebo310 said:


> Out of interest why are you looking to upgrade?
> Is it because you want better results?


Pretty much.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Gents, please! Back on topic. If you want a discussion on fire arms, then take it else where... I've been a fire arms officer for 13 years, so fill your boots........ :lol:


note taken it was a bad joke

So have you made up your mind on what DA you want?

I found this DA link for you 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

And this one
http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...-articles-help-newbies-machine-polishing.html


----------



## Ben Moloney (Apr 22, 2014)

Definitely go with a DA mate.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Not made my mind up yet. No massive rush, just researching and learning :buffer:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

A rotary is generally a much quicker machine to use and was ideal for hard paints but now with modern polishes and pads a DA can work on the hardest of paints. I think one of the reasons why a DA is so popular is you can almost just pick one up and start polishing. This is not the case with a rotary, it does have a steep leaning curve and a greater potential to cause problems. A DA can also cause problems but it is much harder to do so

I moved to a rotary as it seems I am very sensitive to the vibrations of a DA although this is not the case for most people


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> A rotary is generally a much quicker machine to use and was ideal for hard paints but now with modern polishes and pads a DA can work on the hardest of paints. I think one of the reasons why a DA is so popular is you can almost just pick one up and start polishing. This is not the case with a rotary, it does have a steep leaning curve and a greater potential to cause problems. A DA can also cause problems but it is much harder to do so
> 
> I moved to a rotary as it seems I am very sensitive to the vibrations of a DA although this is not the case for most people


I agree with the amount of vibrations (ooh err!) It leaves me feeling knackered!!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Think this is the one I'm going for...... Thoughts, opinions, etc.. :buffer:

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-pr...sher-and-professional-polish-kit.php?cPath=71


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have no knowledge about the 3M machine but will you need three one litre bottles of their polishes


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I also have two Skodas and find a DA (Rupes Big Foot) more than man enough for even black magic pearl, I do have a rotary but dont use it and certainly wouldnt suggest one for a beginner.


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Think this is the one I'm going for...... Thoughts, opinions, etc.. :buffer:
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/3m-pr...sher-and-professional-polish-kit.php?cPath=71


Kit purchased, just waiting for a day to do the business :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Done!! That was an experience..... Just got to get used to the "handling" of the machine and I'll be fine.


----------

